# Animal Communicators?



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

What's your take on this? Do you believe they work? One came to the barn yesterday, a friend of my friends, and she was talking about one of the older horses at the barn and how she had talked to him and he said that he was happy but he had a new "person"(the lady who does chores) because his owner lives in Colorado and has for a while. It was just weird stuff that she couldn't have known. So, my friend asked her if she'd talk to Lakota and she said she would do it later that night, when it was quiet in her home. She's going to tell me today wheter he let her talk to him and if he did, what he had to say.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Me personally think its hog wash....just saying.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Guess we'll see when she let's you know what happened. I'm open to things like that just to see if its real or not. I believe people can read a horse/person. How? Don't know. Would give it a try!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 2 dear friends who are Animal Communicators. One does it as her career, and the other does it when asked by someone who wants help, for free.

Here is my theory on Animal Communicators, and Psychics, and Mediums, and everyone who fits into these "not normal" categories.

I don't believe that these are "gifts from God" and I firmly believe that they are not "evil" either - also, there are real one's who have this development, and then there are others who pretend to.

I'll tell you why - and this is on a scientific approach to the matter, not religious what-so-ever. We are supposed to beable to use 100% of our brain, but in actuality we only use what? 10% of that capacity? Or is it 20%? Regardess, we are not using the full 100% capacity of what we are meant to have.

The "normal" use only the 10%, but those, who can talk to animals, who can see the dead, who can forsee the future and see our pasts and those who have abnormal abilities, I firmly believe that they have parts of their brains, more then the normal 10%, more developed than others. That those parts of their brains, are developed and in use, where the normal folk, doesn't have that development.

I hear these with these abilities stress time and time and time again - that we all have this ability, we just have to open our minds to it, and develop those parts of our brains.

People who say it is "Hog Wash" say that because they are closed minded - when all they have to do, is learn to devlop that part of their minds.

Just a theory 

~~~

Back on topic, I have 2 friends who can talk to horses, and I have seen them do wonderful things for people.

I had an animal communicator talk to Nelson, someone whom I never met in my life, whom never knew anyone at the barn I was at, and never knew Nelson from hide nor hair and she made the hair on my neck raise and the hair on my arms stand up.

When she showed up, the first thing she said to me was "This horse is very depressed" and then she walked up to him in his stall and stared at him for a bit. She walked into his stall, started to take deep breaths while she rested her hand on his shoulder. She stared at her feet and then started talking.

She told his story - and it was so sad. She told me that Nelson has lost faith in "Man Kind" because they use him for his abilities and then dump him. He proceeded to tell her about "The Girl" whom he loved very, very, very much. 

He told the Communicator that "The Girl" would spend hours with him. She would read to him while he was eating in his stall, and she would just spend time with him. He loved that she was always at the barn with him, every single day. Until one day, when he and his friends were all brought into the barn like every other day, to eat their food and during that time, all his friends people came for them, and he waiting for "The Girl" to come for him like every other day, but this time, she didn't. He waited, and waited, and waited and kept looking out of his stall for her, down the barn isle way, but she never showed up.

He repeated the same thing the next day, she still never showed up. And the next day, and she still never came for him - that was when his heart broke. He lost faith in Humans from that point on.

I was in tears when I heard that, how horrible. I told him that I would never do that to him and he said "Pfft, that's what they all said" and "Proove it". 

That was when the Animal Communicator told me that I had alot of work ahead of me. I had to prove to Nelson that I love him for who he is, not what he is. That I appreciate him for HIM, not his abilities - so I had alot of homework to do.

I did just that, I spent time with him aside from riding him - to prove to him that I love him as an indavidual, not an item or an object. I worked very hard to devote mysef to him, and I still do even to this day.

So, 2 years went by, and then we moved to the barn we are now at - to discover that, the barn we are now at, was the barn that Nelson started at, and that was the barn where "The Girl" kept him. 

The Barn Owner remembered "The Girl" and told me all about her and her Parents, and she confirmed everything that the Animal Communicator told me about Nelson's relationship with "The Girl" and again - the hair on my neck stood up and I got the "shivers".

Back with the hour I had with the Animal Communicator, she told me that Nelson has been bought and sold so many times - which goes back to his lack of respect for Humans. Because of this - Nelson has "seperation" anxiety - he can sometimes be a trouble to load up. And the reason is, because he would be at a "home" and made friends and got comfortable, to only be torn away from that.

The Communicator told me, that anytime Nelson has to get into a trailer, he fears that, that will be the last time he'll see his friends and his "home" - because trailers represent being taken away from what he knows. 

The Animal Communicator taught me alot, and I feel like I am at a new "level" of acceptance and my eyes are opened more.

So anyways, back to now - the same Animal Communicator came back, to the barn we are at now - and the first thing she said when she walked into the barn, before she even got to Nelson's stall was "This horse will do anything for you" and she told me that I brought new life into Nelson and how much he loves and adores me. She told me that he tries very hard for me and is at a very happy place in his life.

She was so pleased with our accomplishments together and how I took the responsibility apon myself to prove to Nelson that there are good people out there who truely do care about them as "Beings" not objects.

That, is the Animal Communicator who does this for her career. Her goal in life is to connect Animals and Humans together spiritually. She says that EVERYONE has this ability - we just have to learn how to develop that part of our brains. 

I've learnt SO MUCH from her, and I am very thankful for the the door that opened for me.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow...I wish I could learn how to do that. Can she only talk to horses or other animals too? That's amazing.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The one who does this as a career, can speak to all animals. My other friend who talks to horses, can only talk to horses. She explains it to me as that is the frequency she can hear. 

Dogs, Cats, etc, etc - are all on their own freqencies, and her mind isn't developed enough to hear them. She is only capeabl at this point, to hear horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's amazing....that gave me chills! I wish I could have a communicator come out and read my horses, just to know what they think of me


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

MIeventer-That's so...awesome. At least I think so. I guess we'll find out soon what Lakota has to say...I'm meeting up with her in an hour and 15 minutes. Don't worry, I'll be sure to tell you guys what she said. I'm open to all things and I've always wanted to get an animal comminucator for Lakota since I saw Asia Voight at the Midwest Horse Fair this year.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, that sounds awesome, MIE. I think it's possible for someone to do what you've said- be on the horse's frequency and can communicate with them- but I've never met such a person or had any experience with them. Hmm...time to Google 'horse communicators in Michigan'!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I did a quick search for Ohio and the only one I found does only dead animals


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

It's not really encouraging when you find one who lists 'actress' as another profession...
I think I'll pass on her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> It's not really encouraging when you find one who lists 'actress' as another profession...
> I think I'll pass on her.


Yep, that's a keeper!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I rode my dads horse Littleman into town, and an older lady asked if she could pet him, I said yes. And she started talking to him like he was telling her something. I thought it was weird because he was half asleep. Its not like he was sweaty, we pretty much walked all the way there. He was pretty frisky going home, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The first thing I learnt, is that our horses can hear us. They hear out thoughts and they can hear our conversations when we "bump" them - meaning, when we picture them in our minds and we say their name.

It was also explained to me, that if you hear that "voice" in the back of your head - a random thought that pops in your head, or that "gut feeling" when you are around your horse or riding - that's your horse talking to you. 

We just have to learn to listen. That is the biggest step we can take to start out. 

I have another friend who can "feel" the horses emotions or thoughts. You ask your horse a question, and she gets emotions. For example, I asked Nelson "Do you like to Event?" and she instantly got goose bumps all over her body and positive vibes - so her translation was "abosolute, he loves it"

I have another who gets "pictures" in her head. She cannot hear a voice, she cannot hear words - she just gets pictures or visions. 

So everyone gets the transmition differently - but that just goes to show that everyone's development differs from one another.

Just learn to tap into it mentally. They say we all have that ability to do so. Some are more developed and progressed than others. Meditation is another big step to take, to learn how to just quiet your mind, meditate and think of your horse.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, like that gut feeling that the horse is in pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

My mom told me that "gut feeling" was exactly like the gut feeling she has towards us kids. She can always tell when something is not right with us, or one of us is in trouble.

I believe in animal communicators.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep - that gut feeling.

If you go to the barn and your horse is in his stall and you are getting your tack together to get ready to ride - and all of a sudden, a thought pops in your head, or you get an emotion that comes over you, or you get that "gut feeling" that something is trying to come across to you - listen to it. My friends tell me, that is your horse talking to you.

The more you awknowledge it, the more you accept it and "LISTEN" - the stronger it'll get.

The other thing I learnt - is to be completely honest with your horse. Tell them the truth, they know when you are hiding things, they aren't stupid. Talk to them, tell them about your day, ask then questions - get closer to your horse, bond with them - more than just riding. Spend time with your horse. Become "one", become "Together".

You don't even have to be in their presence to be connected. Sit at home, quiet, light candles if you want, and just - relax. Learn to meditate, learn to quiet yourself and your mind - and see your horse in your head, and just "feel" and breathe. 

The important thing is - is to quiet your mind. Let everything leave your thoughts, and just be "blank"

Very hard to do, I have yet to accomplish that. My mind always trails off onto some stupid random thoughts.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Sometimes I hate that gut feeling.
We are 700 miles away from our horses(going back tomarrow, yay), and one day I was an anxious wreck, I NEEDED to go home! And then later that night, we had a huge problem with the cops. Our neighbor keeps trying to get the horses taken away from us. And the cops were out, illegally, walking around our property doing our neighbor a "favor" that day. UGH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I always get a feeling when something is wrong with my pets.

My 13year old dog was taken to the vets one day when i was at work i had NO idea this was going on, At 11o clock tea i kept saying i just cant get satisified dunno whats wrong i felt really odd. At 11o clock my dog had been put down and i sensed it.
My bond is strongest wiht mag but still not in tune with her at all


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That is so weird you mention the gut feeling thing, MIE. I just had the strangest thing when I went out to play Parelli with Molly. She was excellent and calm during all the 7 games, and when we were finished, something told me to get on this horse, right now, in the round pen, bareback, with just her rope halter. So I did, and she was perfect. I would never imagine I could ride this horse in just a halter....and she was perfect!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I so want to try this! But I only get to be around horses once a week. For about an hour. and its only in an arena in a lesson.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

She said that she didn't get to talk to him much because another horse at the barn kept interupting her. She sees things in pictures and she said that Lakota showed her a rope wrapped around his legs and he was scared. She didn't really know what that meant but she figures either his old owners were trying to teach him something or they hobbled him at sometime but he didn't understand it. He also showed her another horse named Apache(which is super freaky because Lakota used to be turned out at his previous home with a horse named Apache and she had no way of knowing that.) Apache was Lakota's horse friend and Apache was older and more experienced and told Lakota just to do what they asked and nothing more. One day Lakota came back into the pasture after a ride and Apache said to him, "I told you not to do that." Lakota's reply was, "I don't care. Anything is better than what they were doing to me." 

She's going to try to talk to Lakota more tonight. It was just freaky how she knew Apache's name.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's super weird. You'll have to update us when she tries to listen again tonight!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I apologize for bringing up this old thread, but I was looking on a local horse forum today and saw an ad for an Animal Communicator. I contacted her and am hoping to have her out!

Hopefully some of you have more stories now to share.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe you can communicate with your horses- through different exercises etc. I believe you can know what your horse is thinking- through reading its body language. As for psychic communication, I do not believe in it. I know what my horse is thinking, usuually, and can read her reactions. I understand her. Horses read body language. That is how my horse and I communicate. I think a lot of people who say they are animal communicators are truly just very observsnt- and understand the body language of an animal. That goes for any person who claims to be psychic, who can speak telepathically to their animals, etc. Just my opinion.
EDit- oops just saw that this was something Carleen brought up from awhile back. oh well here is my opinion!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

When I talk to my dogs, sometime they talk back (and very loud should I say), same with my cats. With horses I'd say not so much (although I had my mare calling me like crazy when I took her out for the 1st time and left in ring while I was moving a trailer), they listen, but don't talk back (except the movements). I don't think one need any training to do that, it just comes naturally.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

We had an AC come out a few weeks ago to do a reading on our two horses and the neighbor's horse for fun. We didn't tell her anything about the horses.

We brought up our new recently acquired DW for the first reading. The AC commented at how pretty she was, and then she got a taken aback look and replied that that our DW told her that she was tired of people telling her how pretty she is and that there is a lot more to her than her looks. the DW feels overly confident in her abilities to the point that she will not accept responsibility for some rider issues that she was causing: The DW mentioned that my daughter was coming down on her withers in the area of the pommel and pinching her. She thought my daughter was an unbalance rider. My daughter's trainer was there, as she lives next door and commented that this was happening, but the reason my daughter was unbalance was the the DW was pulling her head forward and yanking my daughter forward. The DW was also spooking a fair amount from being new to the area and throwing my daughter upon her neck or off completely.

The DW said she liked her previous rider in that she was a stronger rider and really knew what she was doing. AC got the impression that this person was a trainer. The folks we bought the DW from was selling her because their daughter injured herself and could not ride, so they've been having a trainer get the DW in shape.

DW commented that she likes smells and that she likes her corral because is light and airy (pipe corral with a semi box stall with plywood wind breaks. She said she was put in a dark place which she didn't like other than it was warm and she liked the warmth. We live in Southern Calif so we don't have harsh winters. We got the DW from Canada, and the previous owners would put the horses in box stalls for the winter. AC didn't know this.

DW complained that she was always hungry. DW used to be in a pasture and free feed. Now she's gets fed three times a day, but she can't eat ALL day. DW told us that she LOVES the hot mash my wife makes for her after we take her out. AC had no idea we make hot mash for the horses.

We asked about the DW spooking around other horses. DW responded that a man riding a brown horse lost control of the horse and they ran into the DW scaring her and hurting her right shoulder. Trying to verify this with the previous owners.

When asked what the DW thought about our pony, the AC said, "Oh, the gelding?" He was in his box stall with only his head showing - The AC could not see that he was a gelding. The DW said that the pony was full of himself and that she was getting tired of him - thinks he's hot stuff. That description fits him VERY WELL!

When the pony was read, this is what the AC told us:

Pony is upset that everyone fusses over the DW. He actually turns his back to us when we put the DW in the cross ties. First show that my daughter did after we got the DW, the pony refused the first jump in all of her classes then jumped all the rest perfectly, as if saying: "See, I can do it, if you're nice to me." He now sometimes refuses to be haltered and does a slight kick towards my daughter.

Pony thinks that my daughter is leaving him for the DW. He sees her getting bigger, but still thinks she's not too big for him (This could easily be seen by an untrained person). 

When asked what the pony thought of me (5'8' male about 160 pound), the pony responded that he loves having me ride him for several reasons: One being that ponies don't get many chances to carry a "big man," and he likes to show that he can. He also like it that I'm a novice rider and don't really know what I'm doing. He likes it that when we go out on the trail, he can get away with "snacking" along the way. He also likes it that I don't make him bend to the left (We had him checked out by a chiropractor a while back and he seems to be tight on the right side, which affects how he bends to the left). The trainer also confirmed this.

The pony told the AC that he pinched me. At the time of the reading I thought that she meant that he had bitten me, which he has done several times. After I got home I remembered that we were going though the metal gate of the arena and my leg got pinched between the pony and the gate, causing a pretty large gash in my leg.

On a more humorous note, the neighbor told us of her reading, as we had to leave. Her horse like peace and quite and things that are calm. Her horse dislikes how our two horses are always bickering. The horse also dislikes a little 5 year old shetland pony because she never shuts up.

The AC pretty much said that both our horse are very high energy and judgmental. She said that the DW was a bit of a snob and that the pony was snotty, which he is, but give us lots of entertainment with his personality.

Since the reading, I've gotten a book by Marta Williams on animal communication, and have been trying to learn it myself, with very limited success. The horses do seem to get what we are trying to tell them, but not so much the other way around. My daughter is finding that if she visualizes what she wants the horse to do, the horse will learn faster. I'm also finding I have to use less leg and reins to get the horse to go where I want it to.

Some things that happened to me:

Had to leave the barn early to go back to work, so wife and daughter stayed and bathed the DW. They told me they put a cooler on her. I didn't remember a cooler, so tried to get an image of what this looked like. I got a brief glimpse of the DW in a dark green blanket. I thought this could not be right, as it was a cooler and green is the pony's colors - blue are the colors for the DW. Next day at the barn I see the cooler: yellow & red. I'm feeling bummed over what I think I saw. We go home and there's a package on the door step with the DW's new dark green blanket that my wife bought.

Last week the DW had hives so gave her Benadryl, which seemed to make her constipated a bit. My wife was worried that she might colic as she had not pooped all afternoon, even after we took her for a long walk - always poops on her walks. At 9:00pm I go back to the barn (we board so it's a bit of a drive). I'm looking around the corral for poop and don't see any. Call my wife and tell her. She's going to come up and help give the horse an oil enema. While waiting, the horse is following me around the corral. I turn to the horse and say: "Look, if you don't poop, we're going to have to put a tube up your butt and put oil in there to make you poop." Two minutes later she pooped!

Last Sunday, I'm hoof picking the DW and feeling like this communicating stuff is kind of a waste of time, as I really can't get anything from the horses. I'm feeling down about this. While thinking this, the DW turns around and plants a big kiss on the top of my head. It wasn't a bit with the lips closing, it was a kiss with the lips parting.

BTW - totally agree with all MIA wrote about this.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story csuebele!

I keep getting this nagging feeling that Flash is unhappy at our current barn, which is partly the reason I am looking for a new place (which I think I have found - yay - but that's another story). I would love to have an AC come out and confirm whether or not what I think is true. 

If you guys don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for a session with the AC? The one I e-mailed hasn't gotten back to me yet and I'm impatient!


ETA - also want to thank csuebele for mentioning the name of that author, I think I'm going to try to find a copy of her book.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Carleen said:


> Thanks for sharing your story csuebele!
> 
> I keep getting this nagging feeling that Flash is unhappy at our current barn, which is partly the reason I am looking for a new place (which I think I have found - yay - but that's another story). I would love to have an AC come out and confirm whether or not what I think is true.
> 
> ...


The one we used charges $80 an hour. We split her fee with the neighbor, so we each got a half hour.

Chuck


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

We just talked to a friend that had to pull a horse from classes at a national show because he wasn't acting right. Just acting off and such had a slight blow up and hit the wall type thing. Long story short when they got home he still was off, so they had a AC come out. Turns out someone had beat him upside the head with a board that night at the show, and he couldn't see outta his eye. He said it wasn't anyone he'd seen before and went on to describe him with specifics. We were shocked! and all evidence points toward that being the truth. It's really sad and such, but kinda interesting that he was able to "tell" someone what happened otherwise they never would have known.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm trying to sell my mare, and I'm scared to know how she feels about it. I think that would be very sad to hear, so in a way I don't WANT to know...

Does anyone have experience about what their horses think about them selling them? Was everything okay?

Sorry, I realize that's a long shot...


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

wow this thread is great. I would love to know what my mare thinks of me. Maybe i'll have a save and call an AC. Not sure how big it is in the UK. Great stories, find them amazing. I'm not sure whether i believe or not so would be interesting to get it done and see what they come up with.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I think that animal communicators are legit. I'm getting a book soon (I think it's by Martha White?) that gives tips on developing your skill of communicating with animals. Mainly because I can't figure my horse out. I've worked with at least 50 horses in my "career" and I have not met a horse that's harder to figure out than my mare. I don't know what she likes, what she doesn't like, what she wants, anything. So I want to try to talk to her and find out


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

JustJump - is it the one by Marta Williams? Called "Learning Their Language"?

If so, I bought it a couple of months ago and read the whole thing in just a few days (very addicting!) it is a fantastic book and I got some very freaky results with it..


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Haha woooow, I was off a lot on her name!
Yes, that's the book, I'm really looking forward to getting it! It's so cool you got results!


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Carleen said:


> JustJump - is it the one by Marta Williams? Called "Learning Their Language"?
> 
> If so, I bought it a couple of months ago and read the whole thing in just a few days (very addicting!) it is a fantastic book and I got some very freaky results with it..


So what results did you get? I'm reading it now, but haven't really had the chance to do many of the exercises.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I won't share the exact results that I got, as that would ruin the exercises for you.

The exercises she asks you to do where you contact her and her animals are the ones where I really got some results. The first couple I didn't get a whole lot right at first and got very discouraged, but then decided to try again. It was the exercise where you are asked to contact one of her dogs - can't remember the dog's name - and are to ask of the dogs likes and dislikes (does the dog like water, how does the dog feel around children, etc) where I got the answer nearly word for word.

Freaked me out so much I put the book down and went to sleep! Then finished it the next morning. I unfortunately have not been able (yet) to continue practicing with friends animals/etc, although I do plan to.

ETA - she stresses writing down EVERY single thought you get, no matter what it is - and I want to stress that as well. It wasn't until I started writing everything down that I started getting results.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Carleen said:


> I won't share the exact results that I got, as that would ruin the exercises for you.
> 
> The exercises she asks you to do where you contact her and her animals are the ones where I really got some results. The first couple I didn't get a whole lot right at first and got very discouraged, but then decided to try again. It was the exercise where you are asked to contact one of her dogs - can't remember the dog's name - and are to ask of the dogs likes and dislikes (does the dog like water, how does the dog feel around children, etc) where I got the answer nearly word for word.
> 
> ...


I got the same book on my kindle! I'm half way or so through it, and I gotten some creepy results too! However, So the only animals I've been able to through to are dogs, so far. I don't have my own, but I walk the neighbor's not a regular basis. She has two welsh corgis and one of them picked up really well on it! The other one not so much, but I did get a vision from him! But this lil girl, Roxie...it was like she knew exactly what I wanted. I went upstairs with them, and calmly asked Roxie if she could go downstairs and bring me back up a toy from her bucket. The first time I asked her, she cocked her head at me and stared at me for a couple seconds. and then, she ran downstairs and brought up one of her rubber toys! I doubt she would've ever done that!

Another time I was sitting on the floor and I asked her to turn around in a circle. And after the second time I asked her, she walked about 5 feet away from me, turned in a circle, and walked back to me!

I know these weren't the designated exercises from her...but I wanted to know it was real. I'm going to try to get through to my new rescue colt when I see him again  It would be interesting to learn about his past. And I REALLY wanna try it on the 37 year old gelding at the barn! Just to see what his life was like! But I don't think I'm experienced enough for that yet


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Another neat result I got that I figured I should share.

My cat is getting old, and we suspect she is going deaf because when she meows, she meows LOUDLY. For the past couple of months she's been waking us all up in the middle of the night by meowing for apparently no reason. After reading the book, when she would wake me up (I'm a pretty heavy sleeper so normally she doesn't LOL) I would communicate to her kindly asking her to stop meowing so that I can go back to sleep. Every time I have asked her to, she has stopped.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Might have to find that book, sounds good!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

My goodness, nothing but rave reviews from those who have read that book!

I think I might have to go spend ten bucks on Amazon and get it. Would be useful on my arthritic dog and quirky mare. (Just the other day she was spooking at everything. I could not for the life of me figure out what was wrong.)


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I sent a picture off to a lady who lives approximately 500 miles away from me. It claimed on her website that she could do a reading by email and all she needed was a photo and the horses age (approx 16 i think)and how long I'd had her for (coming up a year) I am pretty skeptical of these kind of things but went ahead anyway. So off my email went with picture attached of Bess. This is what she had to say......

She said she seemed a little older than 16. It has taken her along time to feel settled but she now feels very comfotable with me and she knows i'm very caring of her (true)

She mentioned about her possibly being in foal or being put in foal in the past (she has had a few foals in the past and also is in foal now)

she has had a few owners who were more bothered about how good she could be rather than focusing on her (true)

She seems to have been to shows and enjoys them and all the excitement of them (she has won numerous driving competitions)

She doesn't like to be moved from her home or her other companions as she lost her friend (we tried to move her to a livery yard from our farm a few months after we got her so I could use the indoor arena and she hated it she changed into a different horse becoming quite aggressive and when we moved her back she went back to the same loving horse that she is)

She said that I have a dark blue coat that I wear everytime i go to the horses and Bess watches for me wearing it. (correct) also a lady in a dark green coat gives her treats (the farm owner)

In the past she has been difficult to catch because she doesn't like people striding over to her so she runs off and turns it into a game but she doesn't do that with me as she says i treat her with respect which she likes and so she thinks we have built up a good relationship (horses words apparently)

The woman asked if she had got her leg caught in a fence or gate with me as that's what Bess was showing her (yes she did, when she was at the livery yard she kicked the gate off it's hinges and cut her leg)

She has some tenderness in her withers due to a rug being a tiny bit tight ( i thought the rug i just bought was a smidge tight)

She gets nervous when you are trying to pick her feet up. she doesn't feel in control. (correct)

so guys what's your thoughts? I was pretty impressed! I put this in another thread and most people were skeptical but said MIEventer was a firm believer.

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-communicator-believe-them-i-do-76889/#ixzz1CAXO7gcF


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

That stuff sounds pretty accurate, and a lot of it can't really have been guesswork (ie. the jacket colours).

In Marta Williams book she gives lots of exersizes where you just see a photo of the animal, and she greatly stresses that it is actually best to have the owner tell you as little as possible about the animal (so that you don't make assumptions). Often she works off of just a small description and the animals name.

Very cool.  I need to try to find one in my area..


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ pretty much every one at my barn has a blue coat or a green coat...

i am not a believer. i board at a big farm and people have horse communicators out all the time. my friends horse apparently doesnt like her livingroom carpet...yeah sorry whatever i dont believe in it.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe. in some of them atleast. I think some people are faking it for money though.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I have 2 dear friends who are Animal Communicators. One does it as her career, and the other does it when asked by someone who wants help, for free.
> 
> Here is my theory on Animal Communicators, and Psychics, and Mediums, and everyone who fits into these "not normal" categories.
> 
> ...


 
I still stand by my experiences


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

are you saying all people who dont believe it are close-minded ? thanks a lot. i really dont see why my friends horse cares about the color of her carpet, i mean really ?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

snopes.com: Ten Percent of our Brains
I'm not gonna get into this but I would like to post this article. We do in fact not only use 10% of our brains.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> are you saying all people who dont believe it are close-minded ? thanks a lot. i really dont see why my friends horse cares about the color of her carpet, i mean really ?


Gypsy, you need to to re-read my post for comprehension, because that is not what what was said.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I have 2 dear friends who are Animal Communicators. One does it as her career, and the other does it when asked by someone who wants help, for free.
> 
> Here is my theory on Animal Communicators, and Psychics, and Mediums, and everyone who fits into these "not normal" categories.
> 
> ...


I agree whole-heartedly with this. In all that brain space we don't use, that is where psychic abilities lie. I wish I could use those parts of my brain. Animals use more of those parts of their brains than we do. Well, I don't know about all animals, but cats do. That is how they communicate with eachother. They meow and things to attempt to communicate with humans. This is why you don't hear feral cats meow. They have no need. But if they adapt to living with humans, they will pick it up. Anyway, just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> i really dont see why my friends horse cares about the color of her carpet, i mean really ?


Maybe if what they say about horses being able to see though our eyes, you friend's carpet is like someone wearing headphones and singing loudly and really off key - they don't think their singing is bad as they can't hear themselves. Okay, so it's a stupid analogy and the comment about the carpet is a bit weird, but you never know.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

The carpet thing sounds a little strange and makes me think, "phoney!" That doesn't mean that every AC is, though. My opinion, obviously - I don't plan on changing any one's opinions as I agree it's totally a strange and weird concept.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Amba1027 said:


> I agree whole-heartedly with this. In all that brain space we don't use, that is where psychic abilities lie. I wish I could use those parts of my brain. Animals use more of those parts of their brains than we do. Well, I don't know about all animals, but cats do. That is how they communicate with eachother. They meow and things to attempt to communicate with humans. This is why you don't hear feral cats meow. They have no need. But if they adapt to living with humans, they will pick it up. Anyway, just my 2 cents on the matter.


snopes.com: Ten Percent of our Brains
again... we don't only use 10%


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Geez. I need to stop opening my mouth before I do some research. This is happening quite a bit today.

Well, given that people believed the 10% thing for a long time, I don't know that I believe that we use all of our brains. There is still so much we don't know about brain function, I don't think it is accurate to say we use all of it, and that no part of our brains could be responsible for psychic abilities. Just because brain activity can be seen in various locations all over the brain, doesn't mean that every single part is used. It just means that the parts that are used aren't all together in one place. Also, just because we can see activity occuring somewhere, doesn't mean we know what's going on in that location. And it doesn't mean that we are aware of what that part of our brain is doing. 

I don't really want to debate this. I'm terrible at science and I certainly know nothing about brain function. Maybe everything I just said can be proved wrong. But as far as I know, science doesn't know enough about brain function to say that psychic processes don't take place in some part of it.

Also, I believe what I have heard is not that we only use 10% of our brains (meaning that the other 90% is inactive) but that we can only use 10% of our brains, as in the other parts of our brain are functioning, but we have no conscious access to what those parts are doing. Again, don't know if that's true, but that is what I meant by the 10% comment.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Amba, I have heard from Scientists and Psychiatrists that studdies show that we use 10% of our brain. It just depends on who you talk to.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

MIEventer- do you have any sources.. I'd love to see them, since that snopes article isn't the only one I've read that says it's a total myth...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/10%_of_brain_myth
this is a good one aswell.

And while it's true we don't know everything about the brain, there is also nothing that suggest that psychics can use more of it than us regular folks.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wikipedia is not a good source for anything at all, just so you know. Anyone can go on there and put up info that has not been verified.

Maybe we all use the same amount of our brains. Maybe psychics just have the ability to access the psychic parts that others do not. So, psychic things are happening in everyone's brains. Psychics just know how to access those parts.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ yeah, I agree. My 2 friends who are animal communicators say that all the time, that all can access the ability to do so, we just have to learn how to open that part of our brains up, and learn to "hone" it.

My one, gives clinics on how to do it. I've tried, but I cannot quiet my brain down, at all. I think, tooooo much. I try to meditate...but I end up thinking about the dumbest things instead of just being quiet.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Amba1027 said:


> Wikipedia is not a good source for anything at all, just so you know. Anyone can go on there and put up info that has not been verified.
> 
> Maybe we all use the same amount of our brains. Maybe psychics just have the ability to access the psychic parts that others do not. So, psychic things are happening in everyone's brains. Psychics just know how to access those parts.


Then check the source articles.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> ^^ yeah, I agree. My 2 friends who are animal communicators say that all the time, that all can access the ability to do so, we just have to learn how to open that part of our brains up, and learn to "hone" it.
> 
> My one, gives clinics on how to do it. I've tried, but I cannot quiet my brain down, at all. I think, tooooo much. I try to meditate...but I end up thinking about the dumbest things instead of just being quiet.


My grandmother got me a book written by a woman who attended a clinic and became a very successful animal communicator as a result. The book has the things that she learned in the clinic (she also does clinics herself now). I'm with you though. I am terrible at meditating, so I never end up being able to do it. I would love to be able to go to a clinic. I don't know if it would work any better than trying on my own but I'd like to try it. I especially wish that I could talk to my animals now because many of them are old and getting to the point where they will be passing on soon. I would like to be able to talk to them to know when they are ready to go.



Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Then check the source articles.


I know there are other sites that also say the 10% is a myth. I'm just letting you know, on one really takes wikipedia as a credible source itself. I don't really want to go hunting through the source someone posted, to find other sources that might be more credible.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Just gonna pop in and say:

Mythbusters proved we use all of our brains. Not at the same time though. And on average we use 35%, even when resting.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> snopes.com: Ten Percent of our Brains
> again... we don't only use 10%


With you 100% on this one Sisimut. Also wanted to throw into the mix that the human brain is composed of roughly 80% water. Make what you wish of that.

Brain Facts and Figures

Buuut on the other hand, I don't want my overly scientific mind to ruin the fun for anyone so if it brings you joy to think that the brain does mysterious and magical things then carry on :wink:


----------

